# Transmisor laser de sonido



## iris (Oct 28, 2007)

Alguien podria iluminarme?.Necesito hacer un proyecto para la materia de optoelectronica, intente hacer un transmisor laser de sonido, pero no pude encontrar el tubo laser Helio Neon que necesitaba.

tienen alguna sugerencia?.La agradecería


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 28, 2007)

Para que necesitas un láser de helio neón si puedes usar el diodo laser de un simple apuntador?


----------



## iris (Oct 28, 2007)

Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta  ,  ops:  no pense poder ocuparlo.saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 29, 2007)

iris dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta  ,  ops:  no pense poder ocuparlo.saludos


y que circuito estas empleando para convertir el pulso luminoso en sonido?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 29, 2007)

Anthony, ya que te veo interesado, te envío un proyecto sencillo para que transmitas audio por medio un haz de luz láser.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 29, 2007)

Como hago para aumentar la alimentacion del diodo laser?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 29, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Como hago para aumentarla alimentacion del diodo laser?



No entiendo tu pregunta?, un diodo láser como el usado en los punteros trabaja a 3 voltios, para que aumentar el voltaje? Acaso para aumentar su alcance?

El alcance efectivo de estos punteros es de varios cientos de metros, para que mas?

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 29, 2007)

Pues en mi pais trabajan con 4,5 volt. me imagino que cerca del diodo laser debe haber una resistencia que establezca la polarizacion.
PD: No seria mejor poner un diodo laser de un CD?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2007)

El circuito que menciona Li-ion un sencillo transmisor analogico.
Si no quieres destripar un laser, tambien lo puedes realizar con un emisor infrarrojo (Te dara muy poca distancia) pero igual te funcionara.

Cuida tus retinas !


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 29, 2007)

puedo hacer lo de la resistencia?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2007)

Que resistencia ?


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 29, 2007)

debido a que los diodos laser de mi pais se alimentan con 4,5 y la del circuito es 3 vol. por eso quiero aumentar la tension de alimentacion.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 29, 2007)

Mientras no lo pruebes son solo conjeturas. 

Pero no te preocupes con 3 voltios también funciona.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2007)

Cualquier led laser te sirve.
Calcula una resistencia para limitar el consumo del led a unos 50mA en la peor condicion

(Tension de alimentacion - tension del led - 0,7v) / 0,040  = (Aprox) 150 Ohms


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 30, 2007)

mmm pero fogonazo cerca del diodo laser creo que no hay una resistencia para el. como hago entonces?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 30, 2007)

La colocas en serie como si fuera un led comun.
La idea es limitar la potencia de emision y el riesgo de quemar el diodo.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 30, 2007)

Pero segun el diagrama al diodo le llega "3" y los diodos de apuntadores de mi pais son de 3.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 30, 2007)

hola, disculpen pero ojeando encontre este tema.

resulta que en otro lugar (perdi la pagina) mencionaban que si queria conseguir un emisor laser de led mas potente que el de un puntero podia sacarlo de un lector de CD.

eso hice, desarme con cuidado y encontre la pieza que tenia el lector (tx/Rx) que corria por una guia con un motorcito.

luego de desarmarla toda me di cuenta que lo visible era la optica, que se movia con pequeños electroimanes, y con un espejo llegaba al verdadero Tx/Rx.el cual era minusculo, estaba inserto en la base de metal y tenia como 8 patas (onda piroelectrico) .obvio que nada de codigo para buscar data.
ademas de que me hizo pensar:
por que coño iba a encontrarme con un Tx laser de potencia para esta aplicacion que requiere de POCA potencia y presicion ?

obvio que era un chip que tenia el Tx y el Rx juntos ademas de algo de logica.

cuentenme :

los han desarmado a los lectores de CD ?
han sacado el laser ?
como es ?
tiene potencia ?

por que el que yo desarme


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 30, 2007)

mmm es raro yo desarme uno de un CDrom y lo tenia igual al video que ronda en la web.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 31, 2007)

ATENCION 
He publicado  el circuito de transmisión de sonido en un foro de electronica (pero de paises como EEUU, Canada,etc) y los tipajos han encontrado un ERROR (Como dije: ESOS circuitos dan mala espina, AUNQUESEAN FACILES) les dejo el link para que vean la conversacion.
http://www.electro-tech-online.com/...eas-reviews/33441-send-sound-using-laser.html


----------



## Electronicko (Nov 18, 2007)

Hola encontré lo que andaba buscando, lo dejo aquí por si a alguien le puede servir

Saludos.


Archivo
http://www.compartelo.cl/?q=35031

Tx
http://imageshack.us

Rx
http://imageshack.us


----------



## chicorrellana (Ene 3, 2008)

hola necesito ayuda:
quiero hacer un circuito de transmision de audio por laser, el punto es que ya probé todo con un diodo emisor infrarrojo y otro receptor infrarrojo y funcionó, ahora solo tengo que cambiar el led infrarojo por el diodo laser (infrarojo), el punto es que lo saqué de un cd player , lo pruebo al igual que con el led infrarojo y nada, no se si lo arruiné al desoldarlo,porque lo pruebo con el multimeter en la opcion de diodos y se supone que esta bueno, o si tengo que usar un circuito especial para que sirva el laser.

espero haberme explicado bien


----------



## Electronicko (Ene 9, 2008)

Yo lo hice con un puntero Laser, ni siquiera lo tuve que desarmar, ya que intervine directamente la alimentacion.  Y me funciono muy bien.

Lo que recomiendo es ingresar una portadora modulada por una signal de audio, para aumentar la calidad de la transmision, eso si que al existir un corrimiento en frecuencia, existira una atenuacion mayor, ante lo cual se debera contar con un amplificador de mayor ganancia.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 9, 2008)

Que circuito empleaste?


----------



## Electronicko (Ene 9, 2008)

El mismo de arriba


----------



## chicorrellana (Ene 9, 2008)

esta es la que yo use

lo unico que en lugar de poner el laser puse el infrarrojo y no usé el led bicolor







y el receptor


----------



## elaerico (May 18, 2008)

Pibe,acordate que si tenes un emisor infrarrojo el receptor tambien debe serlo, y si es laser, el receptor tambien debe ser laser, tal vez ese sea tu error.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 19, 2008)

Los diodos laser no pueden ser excitados igual que un led con una simple resistencia, se queman se convierte en un led chamuscado);

La forma correcta de hacerlo es con un generador de corriente constante, ya se hablo sobre el tema, por ejemplo con un simple LM317 y UNA RESISTENCIA (Mira el datasheet).

LA forma mas eficaz de enviar señal es utilizando modulacion en FM, esto se hace con un VCO y recepccion con un PLL


----------



## josele1 (May 26, 2008)

que es la caja amplificadora ? 
GRACIAS
estoy intentando montar este circuito con un puntero láser pero necesito mas ayuda
GRACIAS

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about17646.html


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2008)

Un ampificador de audio, con parlantes incluidos para "escuchar" lo que transmites.

¿ Leiste el comentario de Tiopepe123 ?


----------



## josele1 (May 26, 2008)

cuanto vale mas o menos ese amplificador , o lo puedo montar yo mismo ? 
GRACIAS
soy estudiante , y  necesitaria montar este cercuito 
gracias


----------



## josele1 (May 26, 2008)

estoy mirando el data sheet del lm317, pero no se que circuito utilizar , soy novato como vereis ,
jeje  GRACIAS


----------



## josele1 (May 26, 2008)

la salida del LM317  que sería ?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 26, 2008)

Puedes emplear cualquier amplificador que te permita escuchar lo que transmites, si no tienes ninguno a mano te puedes armar uno con un LM380 y un parlante de 2 pulgadas.
Tambien podria ser una radio portatil, que habra que reformar.

http://www.national.com/ds.cgi/LM/LM380.pdf


Edit
Respecto al LM317 mira como se conecta para hacer una fuente de corriente constante


----------



## chicorrellana (May 26, 2008)

una pregunta para electrónicko, o quien sepa:
en el primer esquema que se publico en la pagina 3, el laser que se supone que usas, es 
un puntero laser, que se conecta justo donde van las baterias, verdad?  
la pregunta es si puedo poner directamente un diodo laser al circuito sin quemarlo?


----------



## josele1 (May 27, 2008)

Una pregunta para quien la sepa , 
agradezco la respuesta:
El circuito amplificador del TDA1521  puede ser útil  para la caja amplificadora de este circuito?


----------



## josele1 (May 27, 2008)

si en la entrada quisieras poner un mp3 , como conectarias el jack a la entrada ?


----------



## chicorrellana (May 27, 2008)

si te funciona el TDA1521 pero la salida es estereo


----------



## josele1 (May 28, 2008)

ya, pero entonces  que hago? 
 en la entrada del circuito ( pagina 3, esquema tx, le he conectado un jack estereo y e juntado los dos canales  para conecarlo a la placa y en el jack e soldado los dos canales bien, pasa algo? ) y si solo utilizo un canal del amplificador tda1521?

Gracias


----------



## la_res (May 31, 2008)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Para que necesitas un láser de helio neón si puedes usar el diodo laser de un simple apuntador?



Gracias por el dato...


----------



## chicorrellana (Jun 1, 2008)

bueno esto lo saque de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19109.html
mira la discusion y te va a ayudar,
lo que yo te puedo decir es que con esta configuracion cambias de estereo a monoaural, 
no hay problema en el laser, de hecho asi tendria que trabajar,
 ahora con el tda1521, si lo podes hacer, tendras que unir la entrada de señal de R y L y te quedaria como una sola, el circuito trabajaria en mono, nada te serviria tener dos bocinas si 
suenan en mono, ahora si queres que suene  en estereo tendrias que hacer unas cuantas cosas que si tenes interés podes ver este ejemplo: http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/Conversor-mono-estereo.html


----------



## josele1 (Jun 4, 2008)

PERDONA

lo tengo todo montado pero el receptor ( el fotodiodo ) no me recibe nada .. 

el laser emite bien , pero el fotodiodo no recibe nada , ¿ porque se debe ? 

quizás he  invertido la polaridad de algun condensador pero no creo .. 

ayudame gracias


----------



## josele1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hola buenos dias
He probado de montar el circuito del transmisor láser pero  creo que el láser me emite bien ( Puntaro láser barato) pero el receptor no me recibe bien la señal, por no decir que no recibe nada.

a que se debe? 
he montado el circuito tal y como indican los esquemas, 
gracias

para el receptor he utilizado un fotodiodo.


----------



## josele1 (Jun 5, 2008)

el circuito receptor esta mal? 
es que no me funciona. :S 
nose a que se debe


----------



## chicorrellana (Jun 5, 2008)

si el receptor está bien al apuntar cualquier laser o luz directa se tendría que escuchar
ruido, y al quitarlo se tendria que detener. 

mi recomendacion es que solo prober el el amplificador tda1521 y tu entrada mp3 directa para revisar sino es problema de amplificación,probablemente eso sea.

lo otro que podes hacer es conectar *solo* el circuito receptor a unas bocinas de computadoras y ver si asi suena.

y como ya te dije deberias poner una foto o un esquema.


----------



## josele1 (Jun 7, 2008)

eso ya lo he hecho , pero no me hace nada de ruido, solo hace un pequeño chasquido al alimentar el circuito receptor .

el circuito receptor lo conecto a unos altavoces normales de pc.


----------



## chicorrellana (Jun 8, 2008)

no te entendí qué de todo esto es lo que ya hiciste,

pero en todo caso el circuito más secillo e infalible es este. 
(en ves de diodo infrarrojo es el fotodiodo)


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 19, 2008)

elaerico dijo:
			
		

> Pibe,acordate que si tenes un emisor infrarrojo el receptor tambien debe serlo, y si es laser, el receptor tambien debe ser laser, tal vez ese sea tu error.



el receptor puede ser un fotodiodo, una ldr...da igual.... no se a que te referis con "receptor laser"


----------



## electrodan (Ene 4, 2009)

Una LDR (fotorresistencia) NO SIRVE.


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 25, 2009)

POR QUE? lo decis por la velocidad de respuesta acaso?


----------



## electrodan (Ene 26, 2009)

Exacto.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 26, 2009)

exacto, la "velocidad de respuesta" como le dicen ustedes es lo que no les va a permitir la recepcion y posterior transmision del sonido.

si el láser emite luz en una frecuencia dada (frecuencia de láser), no lo va a recibir un LDR o un fotodiodo debido a que el LDR es solo para luz (visible) y el fotodiodo para luz infrarroja o ultravioleta dependiendo el caso.

el láser emite en otra frecuencia. se necesita un receptor láser.

eso del fotodiodo y el plug directo con bateria de 3v es para un emisor infrarrojo.

saludos.


----------



## cesartm (Ene 26, 2009)

Por que no usar una celda solar como en el video que aparece aqui: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about18347.html


----------



## fernandoae (Ene 26, 2009)

Ah si? A que le llaman "receptor làser"?...quiero fotos, información...

No hablen sin saber... Una LDR si que funciona con luz laser, si quieren grabo un video y les muestro... yo probe con los siguientes lasers:
-Rojo de 1mW
-Verde de 5mW
-Rojo de 100mW
-Y mi nene.. uno verde de 250mW. Con este hice la prueba y logre 3000 mts de alcance(enfocar el laser es todo un tema), aunque no era transmision de sonido... era transmision de datos entre una pc y un pic.

Y de los fotodiodos... mmm... el máximo de la CURVA DE RESPUESTA ESPECTRAL de un fototransistor típico se halla en 850 nm, por lo que tambien funciona con cualquier laser.


----------



## marlsx1311 (Ene 26, 2009)

hola a todos, una preguna sobre el circuito que publico Andres Cuenca, quiero que me respondan venezolanos que lo hicieron, y es si enco0ntraron el "L14F1"


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 27, 2009)

jejeje. recibir obvio que recibe. el tema aqui es SONIDO, no datos. datos son unos y ceros. estados altos y bajos. el sonido es otra cosa amigo mio.

ademas yo prefiero transmisor y receptor FM.tiene mejor calidad, llega a mucha mas distancia y si se cruza una paloma no me corta el sonido.

si algo se atravieza en el laser se corta toda la transmision.

saluditos.


----------



## bb1 (Mar 28, 2009)

Una duda, en reposo el láser está alimentado por 4.5-0.7 volts ya superior a su valor nominal que en caso que esté conectado directamente pudiera dañarle.

Un led comercial viene equipado con un circuito estabilizador de tensión por lo que las variaciones de tensión del amplificador pueden ser amortiguadas.


----------



## la_res (Mar 30, 2009)

Pues yo ya lo he armado con mis alumnos, y ha funcionado a la perfección... bueno, con algo de ruido, pero bien.
El diagrama que usé es el del Laser Torch.
Y el fotodiodo use un NTE3036...
Acá el datasheet: http://www.nteinc.com/specs/3000to3099/pdf/nte3036.pdf

Saludos y espero que les funcione...


----------



## asherar (Abr 30, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Ah si? A que le llaman "receptor làser"?...quiero fotos, información...


Me parece que vas a tener que esperar sentado.



			
				DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> jejeje. recibir obvio que recibe. el tema aqui es SONIDO, no datos. datos son unos y ceros. estados altos y bajos. el sonido es otra cosa amigo mio.
> 
> ademas yo prefiero transmisor y receptor FM.tiene mejor calidad, llega a mucha mas distancia y si se cruza una paloma no me corta el sonido.
> 
> ...



Recibir datos con flancos de 5 us (F = 1/10uS ~ 100 kz) es más exigido que recibir sonido (F<20 kz).  
Si una paloma se cruza volando ni te enterás, a menos que vuele a lo largo del haz. 

Los fotodetectores MRD300 y MRD310 tienen tiempos de subida mínimos de 2 us y de bajada de 2.5 us, 
lo que permite detectar cómodamente hasta 200 kHz. 
El problema es que la velocidad de respuesta del detector está limitada por la impedancia serie de la fuente.


----------



## julienalexander (Jun 21, 2010)

buenas, se que el tema es viejo pero parece que no le dieron importancia a dos comentarios del post y es justo una duda que me surgio; los comentarios eran sobre un video de makemagazine sobre usar un laser conectado a 4,5 V y en serie un transformador que en el otro devanado tenga una entrada de audio. y el otro comentario era sobre usar una fotocelda o celda solar como receptor (como se muestra en el video)

aca esta el videohttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKRPfa66_po&feature=related


ahora, digo yo (desde la mas profunda ignorancia) no seria mejor si a la celda solar se le pone un capacitor en serie para filtar la continua que produce por la luz del ambiente?

de todas maneras lo voy a probar, total el laser, trafo, pilas, cables y posible capacitor ya los tengo, faltaria comprarme una celda solar nomas.

que opinan ustedes sobre el tema de usar una celda solar como receptor (no exigamos calidad de audio, solo que pueda escucharse medianamente bien, distorcion del 15% estaria bien para esto), es viable?


----------



## monkisound (Ago 20, 2010)

hola. primero que todo decir que soy muy ignorante en electronica.

quiero revivir este hilo para comentar algo. en primer lugar alguien dijo que el circuito estaba malo. por que?
Otra cosa es que a mi me interesa mucho la calidad del audio ya que me gustaria emplearlo en audio profesional. THD menor a 1% y supongo que esto es para señal desbalanceada o no? es posible hacerlo con señal balanceada? espero sus respuestas. desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## nietzche (Ago 20, 2010)

Caballeros, yo realize un circuito que transmitia audio analogico por via laser a un receptor y funciona de maravillas, el laser es un laser comun y corriente que le tienes que hacer unos cuantos ajustes, dejenme busco el diagrama haber si se interesan, en mientras dejo este circuito, que no lo he probado pero se ve bastante bueno  http://www.tequipment.net/PDF/RamseyElectronics/LBC6K.pdf   hasta lleva un mcu motorola.

Ha ya encontre la pagina, este fue el que arme  http://electronics4everyone.blogspot.com/2008/04/laser-link-communicator.html
suena bastante bien y el ruido es muy nulo, al laser le tienes que quitar la carcasa y ponerle los cables directamente el anodo y el catodo, fijate cuales son, si se ponen mal se kemara el laser, se alimenta con 9 volts, pero puede alimentarse con 5 quitando el integrado regulador. La resisntencia termica es dificil de conseguir pero si no se puede consigan solo el valor de la resisntencia, ya que se requiere termica para lasers arriba de 5 mW, bueno adios.


----------



## monkisound (Ago 21, 2010)

nietzche. muchas gracias por comentar. te agradezco mucho. Pero aun tengo dudas respecto a si la señal es balanceada o desbalanceada y si es esta última como hacerlo para convertirla en señal balanceada. Será posible?

Otra cosa qué estaba pensando ya más ambiciosamente es si sería posible enviarla a traves de una red colocando un RJ45 o esto ya es mucho más trabajo y otra cosa completamente diferente?. de todos modos. sería posible?

Disculpen mi ignorancia por favor.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2010)

Por la red no entra el laser, es eléctrico y no óptico.


----------



## nietzche (Ago 21, 2010)

Creo que no se refiere a que meta el laser por e RJ-45, pero tengo confusion, quieres transmitir por laser y que en el receptor salga a una salida rj45?, o que cosa quieres, yo he mandado comunicaciones a travez del rj-45 utilizando IP, el rj 45 no lo uso directamnente, existen dispositivos que convierten de rj45 a simple rs 232, no es otra cosa mas que usar la UART y ya esta, es un aparato como el de la foto, solo que mucho mas compacto y no esta caro.

Pues no se si sea balanceada o desbalanceada, pero el documento que tiene el microcontrolador motorola modula la señal por medio de PWM, y presume de no meter ruido.


----------



## hericlark (Dic 15, 2010)

hola amigos me encontre con este esquema de un emisor y receptor infrarrojo muy sencillo y estoy planeando construirlo pero no dice los valores de las resistencias,saben ustedes cuales seran los valores.
otra cosa para el receptor que se utiliza? un fototrnsistor o una fotoresistencia? se que para el transmisor es un fototransistor.
fototransistor a utilizar http://steren.com.mx/optoelectronica/interior3.asp?pdto=PT1302B/C2
fotoresistencia a utilizar http://steren.com.mx/optoelectronica/interior3.asp?pdto=9P5-A

y si quisiera utilizarlo con un laser podria utilizar el mismo esquema? solo tendria que cambiar el fototransitor por un puntero laser?


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2011)

Me parece poco/nada fiable ese esquema; el emisor lleva un transistor donde pone diodo y no lleva ninguna resistencia de polarización... 
El receptor lo mismo y sin valores, yo no me fiaría mucho.


----------



## gesteve (Nov 5, 2011)

en eso le doy la razón a Scooter yo no me fiaría mucho de ese circuito; aun que eso no quiere decir que no funcione.
encontré un  emisor y un receptor por infrarrojos. aquí te dejo el link:
http://r-luis.xbot.es/project/ir.html
espero que te sirva


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 9, 2013)

Les consulto: por ahí no estoy mirando bien, pero estaba considerando este trx http://www.servisystem.com.ar/NEOTEO/Laser/Laser.htm Se ve en el transmisor que tiene un oscilador, pero al parecer su frecuencia no es importante ya que el receptor parece poder demodular cualquier frecuencia que se le ingrese. Es correcto?


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 9, 2013)

Hace ya un tiempo realice algo similar de una revista, por aquí encontré la web: http://captain.haddock.8m.com/laser/laser1.html


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 14, 2013)

y el audio recuperado corresponde al espetro original o está recortado? Necesito llevar de un punto a otro audio de la salida de un codificador estéreo.


----------

